# Simple box



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I made this little box for my Mom's birthday. It goes with one that I made her for Christmas. It's nothing fancy and is made out of curley maple with walnut splines. It was the first time I had done splines with my new slot cutter router bit. I really like that bit and they turned out pretty good. I just cut them a little too deep and the "washers" that hold the blade on (not sure of the technical name) cut into the corners ov the box a little. But I like to say that it just adds "Character".





















Also, on all the boxes I have done so far, the lid lines up just fine until I attach the hinges. After I put on the hinges the lig is just slightly off like it is in these pics. Any suggestions?
Hendo


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just looked at the pics and realized that there is nothing in there for scale. I don't remember the exact dimensions now, but it is about 4" by 5" and maybe 3 1/2" tall. Maybe a bit smaller.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice! I've seen several beautiful boxes posted here recently. I'm sure your mom loved it!

I wish I could help you with the hinges, but I don't get along with them very well at all. The same thing always happens to me.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Scotch tape makes a clear double sided tape that you could use under the hinge, after mortising. guide the lid on... then center punch the holes carefully. Screw the lid on tight. 
You can also instead use a couple drops of crazyglue on the hinge before guiding the lid down strait. Let dry, open carefully, then punch the holes and add the screws. 

And that a handsome looking box. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice box. I am doing one myself with curly maple and walnut. I think they look very good together. Nice Job. Sorry I cant help you with the hinge issue.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hinges...grrrr*

One of your hinges , or both, are at a very slight angle....not parallel to the back edge and by having them in the center it makes it worse.
Next time around put them as far out as you can and only use one screw per hinge as you try it out. Use some wide tape to hold the lid in place like a hinge. Then when it's lined up evenly, mark the center of the hole(s) with a prick punch and then put the final screw(s) in.  bill


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking box Hendo.
I like figured maple. The only thing I could think of on the lid is to leave the front just a smidge big, mount the lid, mark it and do the final trimming.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great looking box. Contrasting woods is one of my favourite things. Looks fantastic. Very nice work.
Ken


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Hendo nice job on the box, I am sure your mom will love it. I'm not sure it counts as constructive criticism, but maybe the sides could be made from slightly thinner materials? Regardless, it really looks fantastic and I hope you are proud of it.
For the hinge issue - I personally use a marking gauge and a #4H pencil to identify all the perimeters of my hinge mortises. I use a router (freehand) to remove most of the material but I clean up the hinge pockets with a sharp chisel and lots of patience. Then just fasten the hinges with only one screw and give it a test. It is not uncommon for hinges to be machined slightly differently as well.
Anyway, nice job on the box.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice box Hendo! :thumbsup:

I bet your Mom will love it!


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys guys.

And those are all good ideas on the hinges, I'll try them out on the next box. I'm pretty sure the hinges werent even like yall said. On this box the hinges were tiny with real small screws. I had a helluva time time lining them up and marking the holes. Think that scotch tape idea would have helped tons. Also, since they were so small I didnt mortise these. They are just attached on the back (never thought to take a pic of the back). 

Everymanshow - I agree about the thickness of the sides. But, I dont have a planer or band saw (yet!) and that was the size of the board I had so that was the size Mom got! Besides, I figured that if she loved the pictures I drew her in kindergarten then she would like this also. Not hard to please Moms!

This box was only possible with all the stuff I have learned here so thanks again for all the comments and tips!
Hendo


----------

